# 5D III with micro SD adapter starting up takes ages



## bloodstupid (Jun 1, 2012)

Is that a bug? If i put my emtpy microSD adapter into the SD slot the camera takes about 5 seconds until i can start using the shutter release button.


----------



## kdsand (Jun 1, 2012)

bloodstupid said:


> Is that a bug? If i put my emtpy microSD adapter into the SD slot the camera takes about 5 seconds until i can start using the shutter release button.



Perhaps the camera is becoming as confused as I am, as to why you're loading an empty adapter. ??? ;D


----------



## Tcapp (Jun 1, 2012)

kdsand said:


> bloodstupid said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a bug? If i put my emtpy microSD adapter into the SD slot the camera takes about 5 seconds until i can start using the shutter release button.
> ...



+1. 

That's like asking why your photos come out so dark when you leave the lens cap on!


----------



## bloodstupid (Jun 1, 2012)

Becauses it the most logical position to store it. Cant put it in the Smartphone wich uses microSD.


----------



## Tcapp (Jun 1, 2012)

bloodstupid said:


> Becauses it the most logical position to store it. Cant put it in the Smartphone wich uses microSD.



So you use a $3500 camera as a carrying case for your phone's microSD card adapter? Why not just leave it in your computer's card reader then!


----------



## bloodstupid (Jun 1, 2012)

There it wouldnt be much of a use if i want to sent photos with it when im out. A little more thinking and more on topic would be nice.


----------



## Tcapp (Jun 1, 2012)

bloodstupid said:


> There it wouldnt be much of a use if i want to sent photos with it when im out. A little more thinking and more on topic would be nice.



I thought I was totally on topic. Do you keep your camera in a bag when you travel? Keep it in there? 

Maybe invest in an eyefi card instead and have the photo sent to your phone automatically? thats what I would do.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't know how the camera detects the presence of cards but if it is a mechanical switch then it is plausible that the camera tries to read the card from that slot until it hits the time out limit.

I imagine that what you are trying is such a rare case that it slipped pass QA.


----------



## Ayelike (Jun 1, 2012)

Maybe the camera can tell there is a card in there so it gives it a few seconds to see if it's going to respond or not.

Or maybe it's trying to format it. When I put a new 32GB card in my camera for the first time it took a few seconds to format it before it came on. Your camera might detect the card, can't read it so try to format it. And obviously fails.


----------



## preppyak (Jun 1, 2012)

Ayelike said:


> Or maybe it's trying to format it. When I put a new 32GB card in my camera for the first time it took a few seconds to format it before it came on. Your camera might detect the card, can't read it so try to format it. And obviously fails.


Yep, that's what I'd go with as a reasonable theory. You're telling it something is there, even though it clearly isn't. There are many, many other places you can put the micro-SD adapter (in your pocket, in your bag, taped to the side of the camera) that won't screw up the operation of your $3500 camera; seems silly to trade a minor convenience for losing the start-up time


----------

